
The State of CSS 2019 Survey Results - sgdesign
https://2019.stateofcss.com/
======
danielscrubs
The data visualizations of for example:
[https://2019.stateofcss.com/features/typography/](https://2019.stateofcss.com/features/typography/)

Are not...great. Pretty but hard to read.

------
noxxten
Who designed this? It's awful to use.

------
username444
Took me 10 clicks to figure out the links to results were in the mobile
hamburger menu, and not found anywhere on the actual page.

Poor mobile design.

